# Alternatiive space marine parts



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello and evening all. I was surfing the GW earlier thinking about an alternative army but realised I have space marines to work on! 

But I wanna make them unique and change them up and I have been looking through the the wargaming minatures websites and haven't seen anything really that I could use or find. 

So where dyu get your alternative bits for your SMs. I mean heads and all that stuff, I;ve looked on forgeworld but jeeeesuuuus its expensive! Thanks people!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out Lethiathan's log here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=127263

He is using solely 3rd party bits I think.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeaa I have seen his stuff its pretty great . Anvil industy is on the list


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Chapterhouse Studios.

Chapterhouse Studios, alright selection of alternate pads and helmets, not the best.

Hi-Tech Miniatures

Hi-Tech Minis. No real parts, but provide a wide range of alternate figures that fit in well with many armies.

Kromlech's WarStore page

Kromlech (their actual site is down for maintenance). Good Ork parts, also have a host of Space Marine and Chaos Space Marines parts

Maxmini

MaxMini. Good variety of alternate guns, heads and accessories, good quality.

Puppets War

Puppets War. My personal favorite, features an insanely good stock of shoulder pads, weapons, heads, and even body kits. Seriously, this shit is great!

Secret Weapon Minis

Secret Weapon minis. Plenty of great looking bases!

Zealot Miniatures

Zealot minis. A few good looking weapons. Most notable for having both sexes of Tau, sorry, 'Kadesh', heads.

Zinge Industries

Zinge Industries. A wide selection of servo arms, ammo belts, chains, and other accessories.

Hope this helps!


----------

